# A siggy for Oskar the Pilot



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is my attempt to his kind request ...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! That is cool set.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the one second from bottom.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2012)

3rd down looks great to me! Well, they're all great, I'm just particular to that one - the splash of color, the lighting angles,.......


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2012)

THX Gents...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking good, old siggy master.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2012)

THX. He should be glad of them.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 2, 2012)

Wurger, do you do Siggy requests?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2012)

If I have some of spare time.... yes I do.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much Wurger! Both for the signature and not getting mad like most people who make me stuff... cx 

Which one do you guys think I should have? o:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2012)

A PM sent...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work Wojtek !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2012)

The siggy master strikes again! nice work. Just for something different, I like the 5th and 7th ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work Wojtek. 

Oscar pick the one you like best...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2012)

THX so much Hugh.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like the 6th, an nice and novel idea of background. You still got what it takes, Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2012)

THX


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Jan 9, 2012)

Just testing my AWESOME new signature, thanks Woj c:


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 9, 2012)

Oskar the Pilot said:


> Just testing my AWESOME new signature, thanks Woj c:



It should appear as a picture similar to mine.


----------

